# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προτείνετε ένα βιβλίο για παραδείσια πουλιά

## rick

Παρακαλώ προτείνετε μου ένα καλό βιβλίο για παραδείσια πτηνά.
Τι γνώμη έχετε για το Παραδείσια πουλιά (Εκδόσεις Καρακώτσογλου)_;_  
Βλέπω αναφέρεται συχνά και εδώ στο φορουμ,
αλλά μου φαίνεται μικρό: 47 σελίδες.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Finchiii

Καλησπέρα Κώστα , το βιβλίο αυτό είναι κατι αρκετά διαδεδομένο στη χώρα μας , αλλά εκτός το ότι είναι παλιο είναι πολύ γενικό και αρκετά αόριστο θα έλεγα. Αυτό που εγώ θα σου πρότεινα είναι το "finches and softbills" 




με μια καλή αναζήτηση θα βρεις και προσφορές στην τιμή ,υπάρχουν πολλά ακομη και μάλιστα πιο συγκεκριμένα για τα είδη...ειδικά για τα zebras και gouldians υπάρχουν ίσως και δεκάδες. Όμως σχεδόν όλη η βιβλιογραφία για τα εξωτικά είναι ξενόγλωση. Πάντως αρκετές πληροφορίες παρέχει και "η εγκυκλοπαίδεια των κατοικίδιων πτηνών" 


πάλι απο τις εκδόσεις Καρακώτσογλου  :winky:

----------


## rick

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

